# Fire !!



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello all....

FireBasket-1.flv video by beelce - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid133.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid133.photobucket.com/albums/q63/beelce/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@q63/beelce/FireBasket-1

Here are my new faux fire baskets










here you can see that these are big....about 3' tall and 2' wide










I needed 2 of them for Medusa's gate of death


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

WOw, that's HOT!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent. The faux fire you see in stores are so tiny. Yours are a good size. Great colors too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks good. Those must be some good high volume fans.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Those Look Greattt!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice !!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. How do you keep the fan from resting on the bottom of the basket, and keep air circulating under it?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

omg thats rad!!! i GOTTA USE THAT FOR MY VOLCANO THIS YEAR.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Absotively posolutely Fan-tabulous...!!!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

that is cool...I mean HOT...HOT


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

In the words of Paris Hilton, "That's hot!"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done, beelce. The effect is fantastic in that dark room.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

great flames! The purple-ish color in the middle, mixed with the orange and red makes it look so real, plus the "coals". Awesome job!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Nicely done Beelce!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

There almost looks like a face thru the basket. Freaky!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

quite impressive


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's awesome. What kind if lights are those?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey....thanks everyone!!.....I'll try to get an "how-to" put together, and maybe that will help answer a few questions.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Yoda voice* Do not try young Luke. Either do or do not.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

YOWZA. That is one of the best faux flames -- pro or am -- I think I've ever seen. I gotta try to grab some stills and try to pirate your fabric pattern for those flames LOL in the dark they look and move incredibly real


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes YodaIckie, the force is strong with this one...I will do

Thanks Rev I designed and tested about 6 different flame patterns before I settled on these 2....It's a combination of fabrics pattern, lighting, and air dynamics that make these look good.... I'll include the patterns with the how-to.......


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! That is SO cool! I love it! Please post a how-to! I have no idea where I'd use it but I simply must build 3 of these!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

That turned out really great! I love that it looks like you can see the embers in the bottom of the basket.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

That is really sweet. Please post more info on how you did that.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

they both look great b..
I like the color of them too!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Very impresive i really got to be getting building one.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Perfection. The wicker baskets with the "embers" really take it to the next level.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

That's wicked... great work.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool.... I mean hot... I mean .... well you know what I mean!!!!!! I like it!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

love it very hot looking prop there.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OK .....everyone that is interested in the how-to for this project, take a look here....
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15113


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

oh man. I can't wait to use the how-to...these are great.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the how - to. Been looking for a simple way to do this for a while. I have some great ideas. Cant wait to show...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

oooooooooo fire!!!!!! i like it


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That is so cool! Great job!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are really nice!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wicked!! I like to see how you did this!
The ember look in the basket is great!


----------

